# 2015 Garage Sale, Cheap or Free Finds



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a couple of my finds.
This was given to me by a friend for our bar scene










Found all 4 of these barrels at a garage sale complete with liners for $41.










What have you found to add to this year's haunt?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are some mighty fine finds!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice catch, Steve! I've been checking Curby's for the past few weeks to see what people are tossing out during summer "clearances", but no luck yet. Not many garage sales in my area this year.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Those barrels are a great find Steve!


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

wooww.. cool!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome finds! Love the barrels


----------

